# Milorganite Spreader Recommendations



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys

SO I am interested in buying a "milorganite spreader". AKA a push spreader that can fit a bag of milorganite (or possibly more) at a time. Right now I have to refill after every pass on the lawn, so it takes a while. What spreaders do you guys have?

I don't want to go all out and spend $400 but I know this won't be a $50 buy either.

Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Good thread, I am also in the market for a new spreader!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My 80lb Lesco doesn't satisfy the price point, but capacity-wise any of the ~80lb hoppers should easily hold 2 bags of Milo.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have an earthway 2150, and love it. Have zero serious complaints about it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a Spyker 288 Super which is now S60-12020. I love it as it will hold anything I have to put down and it came in handy for my Franken Spreader-Mate that I made. Personally you can't go wrong with Spyker, Earthway, Lesco or any of the "professional lines". If you can afford it try getting one with a Stainless Steel frame as it will last longer than the other frames. I know the one I have is out of your price range but you should be able to get a high quality one for around $200.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Earthway 2150 will just barely hold a bag of Milo. An Earthway 2170 will hold more. Both are good quality without breaking the bank.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Those $400+ spreaders sure do look nice!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a Scott's Edge Guard deluxe. It isn't very expensive, holds a full bag of Milogranite and does the job very well. I've had mine for about 5 years (maybe more) and have zero issues with it.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have the 50 lb hopper (it holds a 50 lb bag of fert) Spyker spreader p20-5010. This spreader normally costs around 200$. I bought it on local online classifieds like Craigslist. Cost me $15 or so dollars because the linkage rod was missing. The linkage cost me an additional 10$ to buy from manufacturer brinley.

Look online daily or download Craigslist app on your phone that will notify you when your search criteria is listed by someone. Search "spreader." deals are out there to be had.

I used to have the same walk behind spreader you have in your videos, the small Scotts one. I sold it for $20 to a lawn novice friend. That Scotts spreader worked well for me for about 2 years but the plastic tires bounce and the hopper is small. It's also not an awesome toy with "pneumatic tires", a must have for any true lawn enthusiast. I'm kidding of course.

My Spyker does not have an edge guard which is lame in some ways but acceptable.

When you make the upgrade you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ...the plastic tires bounce and the hopper is small. It's also not an awesome toy with "pneumatic tires", a must have for any true lawn enthusiast...


Agree. If I was buying a new/new to me spreader, pneumatic tires would be at the top of my wish list. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been very happy with my Earthway 2170.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I've been very happy with my Earthway 2170.


I'm with J_nick. Very happy with my Earthway 2170. For the edges, I added a 3-way deflector kit.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > ...the plastic tires bounce and the hopper is small. It's also not an awesome toy with "pneumatic tires", a must have for any true lawn enthusiast...
> ...


I gotta ask, as flat as some of these lawns are, where would you get bounce? My front lawn is not even close to being as flat and level as some I've seen here, and I do not get any bounce in the front.

Now my backyard is a little different. I have St Augustine in the back, and cut at about 3" and up during the peak of summer. There are some pretty big "bumps" buried under the turf, and I get a little bounce from the hard plastic wheels - but not enough for me to want to spend $200.00 for pneumatic tires. I think I am getting pretty even spread of material back there. The lawn looks great.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For me, the large pneumatic tires just roll across the turf much easier/smoother - with less resistance. My Lesco even has greased axles.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah not so much as to bounce but like Ware said smoother rolling over bumps and the traction seems to be better which drives the thrower.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 about large pneumatic tires. They also distribute the weight more evenly for an easier push of large weights.

DO NOT test out or play with a large Lesco spreader unless you have your credit card very close by. On second thought, be sure and leave the credit card at home.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks!

So what I'm gathering is if you get one with pnuematic tires & can hold a full bag of milo, generally all the brands have one that is good quality. I might ask my landscaper friends if I can play with theirs and see which I like best!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So what I'm gathering is if you get one with pnuematic tires & can hold a full bag of milo, generally all the brands have one that is good quality. I might ask my landscaper friends if I can play with theirs and see which I like best!


Just be careful... Most of the guys who do it for a living around here use the Le$co.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

lol don't worry, wife has me on lock down for spending =P I just got the sprayer so I'm not sure if the spreader would go over well so I might wait a while until mine "breaks"


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I might wait a while until mine "breaks"


lol, as you accidentally back over it with the car.


----------

